# Rifle for deer in N.Florida???



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I've hunted all my life and all of that hunting has been in the western states. Moving to Pensacola makes me wonder what caliber rifle most of the local deer hunters use? I appreciated your answers :thumbsup:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

30-06, 270, 7mm08, 7mm Mag, 25-06, etc.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

.308


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Love my 7mm08


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Started with a .30-06. My Dad used a .308 and then went to a .270. 

Now I've decided that I just want to use one rifle for everything and everywhere; so it's a .300 Weatherby Mag. Bit of overkill for around here and the ammo is none too cheap but I like to hear the roar. Massive.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

panhandleslim, from moose to mice, you got it. LOL.. I use to work for Weatherby back in the 60's when he was in South Gate, Ca. both ends of gun can suffer. But it can get the job done.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Answer: how many calibers are there? Personally, I'll use two different .223's this year, and a .444 marlin for hogs, if I find some.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

243 will do the job


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Anything from a 30/30 to a 300 mag. I personally shoot a 30/06 just because it's so versatile but if I was going to switch it would probably be to something lighter like a 7mm/08.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

.243, 7mm-08, .308, .270, 30-06, 25-06. My sisters .243 I love to hunt deer with. That's when she lets me use it. Now I use a .270 use to use a 30-06. To be honest though I think the .243 with a good constructed bullet down here is perfect!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

seems like every 'neck in the woods has a 30-06, .270, or a 7mm-08. There is a reason that these are the big three.

I like to use my .50cal smoke stick! (muzzleloader) It is only good out to about 200yds, but you cant see past about 5-75 yards on my land anyway.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I shot one elk with the .243. Walked over a rise with the wind in favor and at 25 yards she took two before she moved, but not far. I shot Nosler handloads in the in the modle 70 featherweight. I even hunt elk with a souped up 45-70, man they don't go far when I touch that thing off. I had to reduce the loads as I began to stutter real b-b--b-bad


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Pellet gun:shifty:


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Sort of slinky there King Crab.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

.300 WSM for large fields and .270 Win for everything else.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

.300WSM here too..... and the .50 cal ML. If I ever have time to go


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

.300 win mag for me, kind of overkill, but it does the job every time! I like my .444 too, great 100 yd gun.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

I tote a 7mm-08 until mid January. Then it's 300wsm. But this is in alabama where I have a chance at getting some of 200lbs


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

7 rem mag , because I don't want to have to go look for them. D.R.T.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd put more energy into the optic than the caliber. Anything from .223- 300 win or weth mag... but if you're using a crappy scope, you may as well be shooting a shotgun.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Most all my hunting is in thick stuff and the Marlin 44 mag. goes most of the time.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

.270 versatile from whistle pigs to elk.. Buy shells from wally world.. easy to find and not to bad on wallet..130's are the flattest and most stable bullet for that cal.
They reach out!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet if you stopped every hunter on his way to the woods in this part of the country, you would find about as many .30-30's as all others combined, if you use the new leverevolution ammo it's about all you would need around here. That said, I have been impressed with .243, got my daughter one a few years ago and it is a sweet round


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

My pre-64 Winchester Model 70 in .270 was given to me by my father back in the 50's sometime. I have to think to hard to recall what year, however, I've shot a couple tons of deer and at least one ton of elk, and an assortment of antilope. That gun has never failed me, and that includes so damn long distance shots. I've hand loaded all my ammo for several years now and I settle on Nosler 150's for it. shoots flat with lost of retained energy. That gun will take most everything that crawls on this continent. The only black bear I harvested dropped dead due to a case of .45-70. My friends shoot the the hell out of things with their .300swm' but my game falls to a shot and sometimes two from that Winchester.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

The best gun is the one you are most comfortable shooting...:tank:


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

For the past 15 years I've hunted with a 30-06 and I just switched to a 25-06. I'm very happy with the 25-06 because I shoot it better due to less recoil. 30-06 is a fantastic round as well and I have no complaints about it.


----------



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Million dollar question with no right or wrong answer. I usually shoot a 300 Win Mag but my step daughters 7mm08 will kill them just as dead. The best gun is the one you are comfortable and confident with. Bullet placement is much more important than caliber. Most rifles today are capable of better groups than the person using them. Find a round that the gun likes and spend some time at the range. Like Burnt Drag said, don't cut corners on optics. I'll take a $500 rifle and a $1000 scope over a $1000 rifle and a $500 scope any day. Just my $.02.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

BBRASH said:


> Million dollar question with no right or wrong answer. I usually shoot a 300 Win Mag but my step daughters 7mm08 will kill them just as dead. The best gun is the one you are comfortable and confident with. Bullet placement is much more important than caliber. Most rifles today are capable of better groups than the person using them. Find a round that the gun likes and spend some time at the range. Like Burnt Drag said, don't cut corners on optics. I'll take a $500 rifle and a $1000 scope over a $1000 rifle and a $500 scope any day. Just my $.02.


 I shot a doe several years back. I was shooting my .243 and it was maybe 3 minutes till "no shoot" time on a cloudy afternoon. The scope I was using wasn't an el-cheepo. It was a Leupold 2-7. I couldn't see the crosshairs very well. I estimated where they were on the shoulder of the animal and pulled the trigger. The doe went down, but just as quickly, she 
ran using her back legs only into the brush. I found her, but my evening would have been much nicer if I'd spent the extra dollars on the 3X9 with the 40mm. I gave that scope to my Dad for yote hunting and got what I needed. No more budget scopes for me.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Like others, I have changed over the years. Started out with my grandpaws 30.06 for many years then when I could afford to buy my own I bought a .270 that I finally handed down to my son when he was old enough. Now I shoot a 7 mag Thompson Pro Hunter that's been to the doctor for the proper tune up. Saddled it with a 56mm Meopta IR. Also added a muzzle break to tame the agression. Bottom line is shoot what your comfortable with and don't skimp on optics. Can't shoot what you can't see!


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

45/70 it shoots thru trees.


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

.30-06 for me. Time for the gun porn









Shepherd messed up the bed lol


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

30 06 is my favorite cartridge, you can buy factory loaded 125 grain bullets that shoot super fast 3200 fps and light recoil , up to a 220 grain bullet at 2700 fps that kicks ass and drops em, any store that sells ammo has 30 06
No other cartridge offers so many different factory loads
JMHO


----------

